# Bohm's Tchaikovsky



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Bohm recorded the last three symphonies of Tchaikovsky towards the very end of his life [1977-1980]. These recording seem to be relatively unspoken for. I didn't even knew about them because they have never come up in any discussions.

What's your opinion of this set?







​


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I only know the fifth, long time present from someone, made not a great impact on me.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I only know the fifth, long time present from someone, made not a great impact on me.


I heard the Fifth. It's atypical of a performance. Unlike most Tchaikovsky performances and also perhaps lacking in a forward momentum and energy. Not the best but a good performance. Bohm's enthusiasts would enjoy it.


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

Related story: Rostropovich is conducting the New Year's concert in Vienna and the orchestra tells him he's doing it all wrong, he doesn't have the proper Viennese feeling. He replies "Well, you play Tchaikovsky all the time and I have to listen to that, so now you have to do this my way."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hildadam Bingor said:


> Related story: Rostropovich is conducting the New Year's concert in Vienna and the orchestra tells him he's doing it all wrong, he doesn't have the proper Viennese feeling. He replies "Well, you play Tchaikovsky all the time and I have to listen to that, so now you have to do this my way."


This I must remember.:tiphat:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven't heard these recordings, but my bias would be that this would not be a happy pairing


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Hildadam Bingor said:


> Related story: Rostropovich is conducting the New Year's concert in Vienna and the orchestra tells him he's doing it all wrong, he doesn't have the proper Viennese feeling. He replies "Well, you play Tchaikovsky all the time and I have to listen to that, so now you have to do this my way."


May you cite your sources, Mr. Bingor?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Herrenvolk said:


> May you cite your sources, Mr. Bingor?


AS long as we keep it between us.


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

Herrenvolk said:


> May you cite your sources, Mr. Bingor?


I may not, because I have no idea where I read it. However, about 3 seconds' worth of searching Google turned these up: https://www.google.com/search?q=ros...ved=0ahUKEwjPpc6H4NvNAhVIPRoKHRurAJIQ_AUIBCgA


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Hildadam Bingor said:


> I may not, because I have no idea where I read it. However, about 3 seconds' worth of searching Google turned these up: https://www.google.com/search?q=ros...ved=0ahUKEwjPpc6H4NvNAhVIPRoKHRurAJIQ_AUIBCgA


Thank you, Mr. B.


----------



## Scififan (Jun 28, 2015)

I would like to hear Bohm's recording of the Fifth. My benchmark has always been Mravinsky's stereo recording but I like Muti's approach too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scififan said:


> I would like to hear Bohm's recording of the Fifth. My benchmark has always been Mravinsky's stereo recording but I like Muti's approach too.


Muti all the way :tiphat:


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Scififan said:


> I would like to hear Bohm's recording of the Fifth. My benchmark has always been Mravinsky's stereo recording but I like Muti's approach too.


It certainly won't take down any of your favorites.


----------

